# Furry face...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok so as you are all aware. Lola's face is maintenance free! . When Lola drink or eats.. No mess! Nina... Well the water is everywhere then drips off her beard all over the floor.. But I love it, it's so cute and you can always tell if she's had her face in something! 

Now.. Miss Nina has quite the furry face and has already needed a trim around the eyes. However I fear it's coming the time for another little trim around the eye area. I love her little face and want to embrace the furry look but don't want hair growing in her eyes or annoying her vision. Tips and pictures please to maintain that puppy round furry face and not look like I've been scissor happy. If I can't do it, might need to take her up to Esther


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I use small curved rounded top scissors. I comb the whole area forward and trim in a curve across the top. 
If it is just the spay near the eye I just do a small snip on either side of the nose. The curved scissors do the shape you want. Not sure I have a good pic. 
In this pic I would do a snip from the top of the white in front of the eye.
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Here it's a before and after of Jake. You can tell it's a mom cut but it's not too bad

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Good question Ruth, as I was thinking our Alfie needs a wee trim as his fur has grown loads in the short time we've had him and already its getting into his eyes, which obviously isn't good.

Thanks for your reply Donna, I had thought maybe it was too early to start trimming, but now I feel I'm ok to do it, especially with your tips on how to go about it.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I do what Donna described and trimmed around the eyes the way she said to mostly because it was irritating them. I have the groomers trim around the mouth as I think more water got trapped in their beard and not in their mouths.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I use small curved rounded top scissors. I comb the whole area forward and trim in a curve across the top.
> If it is just the spay near the eye I just do a small snip on either side of the nose. The curved scissors do the shape you want. Not sure I have a good pic.
> In this pic I would do a snip from the top of the white in front of the eye.
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I simply can't imagine trimming anything near Ringo's face. He it's the worst wiggle worm ever. You should have seen my son and I just trimming his nails. It was a nightmare. I would put an eye out for sure lol

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly isn't as neat as the others .. Its a bit scruffier looking. I just take wee bits off here and there... Her hair is too kinky to have a perfectly straight edge on it like Jake and Willows 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit's face is like Molly's and I just use the same scissors as Donna. They are brilliant. Biscuit miraculously stopped wriggling once I bought those - it was if he knew! 

Honey's face needs trimming less often but I only every snip a tiny bit at a time. It's better to snip little and often than do anything drastic. x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone.. Especially Donna! That's a great tip, I forgot all about the curved scissors! You do an amazing job on your furry babies!

Mairi... I love Molly's face and ears - you do it so so so well! She always looks dreamy and beautiful!


----------

